# Mixed Cyps 2014



## Dido (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi it has started here too. 

Crazy no winter is over I think. Cyps on the more sunnyer side ways ahead others on the cool side, just start to show up. 
Formosanum did not flower, due to strong cuttings of the mother. 
But 3 clones made it over the winter, in the ground. 
Here the frist pics


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2014)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 28, 2014)

What are these? Pubescens, Michale and Emil?


----------



## Dido (Apr 29, 2014)

planipetalum 
Michael 
parviflorum parviflorum


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2014)

Makes one wonder why they made Cyp Emil. ???


----------



## eaborne (Apr 29, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## John M (Apr 29, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Makes one wonder why they made Cyp Emil. ???


 Hybrid vigour......easier to grow.....makes clumps fast.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 29, 2014)

You grow your Cyps very nicely. Their growths are straight and clean, the flowers well presented. Nice job.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 29, 2014)

Dido said:


> planipetalum
> Michael
> parviflorum parviflorum



Well, one out of 3 ain't bad?

So what's your secret to growing these straight up?


----------



## Dido (May 1, 2014)

No idea what is my secret, at least nearly all sitting for years at the same place. Or in the same pot for a long time


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2014)

You just have to love little plechtrochilum. Keep posting shots as they open please.


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2014)

More good stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dido (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Dido (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Erythrone (May 19, 2014)

Very nice... Impressive collection.... BTW can you write the name of the plants?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 21, 2014)

Nice ones in there Dido!


----------



## monocotman (May 21, 2014)

Dido,
great plants!
David


----------



## Dido (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Dido (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 17, 2014)

Where are you growing your dactyls? By your cyps?


----------



## Dido (Jun 17, 2014)

20 cm and another one in full sun, the one in full sun is already double the size


----------



## Clark (Jun 17, 2014)

This is a sweet thread.


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 17, 2014)

great to see all of these,thanks


----------

